# Happy Birthday Stacey



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:cake: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

HAPPY B DAY!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

:birthday:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: :birthday: :gift: :stars:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

:stars: :balloons: Happy Birthday Stacey! :bday: :cake:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:birthday: :cake: :gift:


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

arty: :balloons: :birthday: :balloons: arty:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:stars: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:leap: :clap: :leap: :wahoo: :stars: arty: :birthday: arty: :stars: :wahoo: :clap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: :cake:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY.... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY~!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!! Hope you have an awesome day!! *


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!

Hope you are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys - its not been to good so far. Woke up took Angie to the vet early since she still wasnt eating or drinking. Got to the vet she started to act better, vet did nothing :GAAH: got her home she started to eat :wallbang: but not sure how she is right now because I am at work (all by myself basically) and next I have to go feed my friends horses so I cant even go out tonight :sigh: 

Hoping it gets better but it looks to be a bad start  

oh and FYI 25 years just sucks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh but dont get me wrong I appreciate the Birthday wishes and all did make me smile for a bit :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Awww, I hope your b-day gets better  

BTW.... I AM NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO 25 NOW 

Happy Birthday, good luck with you girl


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:gift:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: :wahoo: :birthday:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear... your day isn't going good....  :hug: 
What a day.. for all that to happen..... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its getting better - my brother was home for my bday dinner and my mom made me tacos which I love. He was ribbing into me as always it was good fun.

my gifts were very nice - didnt expect anything but my parents never miss a birthday for us. 

Now to check on Angie (yah bad me I havent gotten out there since dinner was ready as soon as I got in the door and bro had to leave for work in short order) and after that I have horses to feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is getting better.... :wink: ..... let us know... how Angie is doing..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

25 is nothing.....wait another 10 years :wink: 

Hope Angie feels better and I'm glad that your day is getting better.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:cake: *HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!!* :cake:

Hope Angie is ok.....I have had a bad week here with Murphy.....vet said they have seen so many problems this summer, he thinks most are to do with the heat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah she is sensitive to the heat - its suppose to cool down I think and the humidity go away so I am hoping that helps her. She isnt as bad but isnt 100% yet so Im still concerned but trying not to worry.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

:stars: Happy Birthday!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for Angie... :hug: ray:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stacey!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

:birthday: :cake: :balloons: :bday:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry this is so late. (we took a week off)

:birthday: You think 25 is bad...wait til you are in your 40's. :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Eh its warming up on me - not much choice of have anyway 

I'm sadly a half empty kind of person. 

I had goals for when I was 25 and well I just can meet them, makes me a bit bummed out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

just remember....if goals are set to high....it makes it harder to achieve....make goals smaller.....or give yourself more time to achieve them .....Also keep in mind that the economy has slowed progress.... so you shouldn't be so hard on yourself...... :hug: 

half empty or half full....shouldn't matter....... as it is still the same level in volume......  

your still quite young in my book.....I have faith in you..... hold your head proudly as you should..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

economy has nothing to do with my singleness  

But my goal always has been to move out by the time I am 26...thats 12 months away - not sure its going to happen  kind of makes me real bummed. But I am still going to shoot for it anyway.

I have other shorter goals but right now thats the main one.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was out of town-but happy belated birthday! Hope your day was AWESOME!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too was out of town. HAPPY HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> economy has nothing to do with my singleness


Aww..... Stacey ...don't you know.... it is when you aren't looking ....is when a soul mate comes along.... It happened to me....LOL.... I went to the lake with my family not looking... just enjoying the day.....then ...he spotted me...and we have been together ever since....which has been for many years now... don't want to give away my age now do I... :laugh: :wink: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had goals when I was your age as well...some were not reachable and totally in Gods hands only, I have found other things to fill that void and make my life bearable and you will too, trust in the Lord Stacey because even though it doesn't seem like it at the time, He knows what is best for you.


----------

